
Ask HN: What set of features make a programming language advanced? - marceloabsousa
Reading the comments from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23077992 it seems that people have different ideas on what it means for a programming language to be &quot;advanced&quot;.<p>Given that most languages are Turing complete, what really makes a language &quot;advanced&quot;?
======
verdverm
I honestly prefer Golang which took the minimal approach instead of all the
coolest PL features. The language is so much better for this choice.

Check out [https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org) for futurology

------
qppo
Higher order abstractions and more general control flow, usually.

------
arthev
Good Metaprogramming tooling

